# Amazon Prime Price increase



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazon's profit nearly doubles as company raises Prime fees to cover costs



> Monthly memberships will jump to $15 from $13, while annual memberships will rise to $139 from $119.


This just might be getting to the point of considering getting rid of it. I don't watch a lot of content on there but always kept it for the free shipping. Maybe it is just me but it seems I find more and more stuff that isn't prime and if it is many times the 2 days shipping isn't available. Most stuff I order these days seems to be a week or more.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Need it keep it don't need it -lose it


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Meh. I get my moneys worth in shipping in 2-3 months


----------



## wfs455 (Dec 15, 2021)

Since the pandemic started, I have been using Amazon to shop much more than visiting Costco. I also like Amazon Music and Prime Video.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

*Gift Yourself 1-Year of Amazon Prime Right Now*
Existing members will start to pay the new prices for Amazon Prime from March 25, 2022. If you are one of the millions currently paying for Amazon Prime in the US, there is a small hack you can do to pay just $119, instead of $139, for at least one more year. 

This trick involves gifting yourself one year of Prime for $119 right now while the price is still locked in, and then cancelling your Prime membership before your auto-renewal date. Once your membership has fully expired, simply activate the gifted Prime membership and you're done, another year of Amazon Prime for $119. I've broken these steps down below as well, just to keep things as simple as possible. 


Gift Yourself a Prime Membership for $119 now (*see here*)
Set a reminder to cancel your Prime membership
Manually cancel your membership a day before it expires (preventing auto-renewal)
*Important:* Wait for your membership to end
Redeem your "gifted" Prime membership


----------

